# White Rep Square?



## ittoa666 (May 27, 2010)

I've been on here for a couple years, but I still can't decide what the white rep square means. Does it signify the adding of another green square?


----------



## Arminius (May 27, 2010)

I think that's what comes up if you get repped by someone with a miniscule amount of rep.


----------



## 13point9 (May 27, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> I think that's what comes up if you get repped by someone with a miniscule amount of rep.



yup its this, i asked the same thing a while back heh


----------

